# Hi - Newbie from Cwmbran



## Kookiegirl83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the site and just wanted to say hi. We're just starting down the fertility test route and have had initial tests done at CRGW in Cardiff. Although we've not been ttc long I already knew there'd be issues following a ectopic and tube removal. My OH had a bit of a shock with his SA which came back as low motility (21%) so its already looking likely we'll need help. I'm pretty anxious about my AMH test results now.


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome hun. There's a crgw cyclers page to join us on. Hope your Amh comes up ok.   Any idea when you're hoping to cycle??


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Kookiegirl, 
Welcome to the group! You'll find everyone really helpful on this forum.  I'm in Swansea and about to start my first IVF cycle at WFI Neath. When do you find out about your AMH results? Have you any idea when you're likely to start treatment? Best of luck, keep us posted how you're getting on! X


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello Kookiegirl and welcome to the forum, 

I am from Newport and also at CRGW. We are currently in our last cycle which is a medicated FET.  Hope to transfer around the 6 or 7  October. 

I can understand you feeling anxious, but worrying won't change the result so try and relax if you can. When do you get them back?  

I am assuming you will have another appointment at the clinic to discuss the results.  I have found them good at explaining things.  If you have any concerns or questions before hand it is a good idea to write them down so you can remind yourself.  They are fine with you phoning if you need to ask questions.  You may not get to speak to a nurse if they are busy at the time you call, but the receptionist will pass it on and they will call you back.  

Sorry to hear your OH had a shock.  A number of people on the site have found improvements in sperm quality after taking multi vitamins etc - you can get them specifically for men.  If you are concerned you could always ask the clinic at your next appointment if there is anything they suggest to help improve things. The clinic also offer imsi (same as icsi but using a more powerful microscope when selecting the sperm).  We considered it during our last cycle (wanted to try anything that might make a difference) and raised it with the embryologist as an option. He said he didn't think it would be needed, so we left it as icsi, but gave the agreement that of on the day he felt imsi was needed we would pay the extra.  We ended up with icsi and some good grade blasts but unfortunately the cycle failed.  ( It was our only cycle to give  us a frostie though.  )

As Larneigh has said, there is a crgw cyclers page, and there are a few of us on their at the moment so pop in and join us.


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey girls! I'm also from Cwmbran, it would be lovely to get some new girls who live closer to home, we are currently waiting to have ivf-icsi at the Heath, Cardiff xx


----------



## Kookiegirl83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the replies  . At the moment we're not sure when we will start treatment, I'm still waiting for my AMH results which hopefully I'll have by weds. I'm trying not to worry but it does seem that the odds are being sacked against us! My OH is now on Vitobiotics conception to try and improve his swimmers and CRGW have told him to have another SA in a month to see if its helped. 

I've been looking at the different options but it all seems to hang on my results, although if OH's SA isn't great I think we'll be looking at ICSI and if my AMH is ok we'll try and do the egg donor route to reduce costs. 

I've already found CRGW to be really good. The consultant managed to explain a lot of things to me that 3 different GP's couldn't. And I didn't feel that I was wasting my time asking stupid questions. In fact he seemed amazed at some of the information I'd previously been given regarding my ectopic!

Thanks for letting me know about the CRGW cyclers page  

Good luck on your cycle Talkingfrog  

Sarah x


----------

